

Go Daddy Sponsoring Super Bowl Sweepstakes - tnd
http://www.elliotsblog.com/win-a-trip-to-the-super-bowl-courtesy-of-go-daddy-9282

======
mikegirouard
GD is definitely trying hard to win over their existing customers aren't they?

~~~
cleverjake
They do this sort of thing every year. Highly unlikely its directly related.

